# Tax residency?



## wmaid (Nov 26, 2012)

Dear Forum members,
looking for advise as usual as this forum proved to be a real help for expats moving/living in the UK

Have received a letter from a bank asking for details/self certification to verify my residency for tax purposes with the references to the international legal requirements. They have enclosed the form to complete, 
I live in the UK since Apr-2014, all my current and saving accounts are with UK banks, and I pay tax (PAYE), and I have the BRP. 
However, I still hold my original passport (Azerbaijan) and I also have Azerbaijan local ID document (with address registration), as well as National Security card. Obviously I do not pay any taxes there, and don't have any bank accounts or assets there. 

What do I need to do, if anything at all? 
Did anyone on this forum have the same issue?

Thanks


----------



## iota2014 (Jul 30, 2015)

They just want to know what countries you're supposed to be paying taxes in. It's a new law that requires banks to ask these questions. It's not about nationality.

Sounds like you're tax-resident only in the UK. Just fill it in to say that, and if it asks for your TIN, give your NI number.


----------



## Stumped (Jul 20, 2011)

I also received a similar letter from my bank. Until July 2016 I was a resident in the UK, working for my UK employer. In July 2016 I moved to Poland with my wife (a Polish citizen) and have continued paying UK tax (with my employer taking deductions out). I work remotely from Poland for my old employer -- all my work is done with my UK-based employees online, and I visit the UK throughout the year. I've met with a lawyer for advice about my tax residency and was told that I could argue my work was exercised in the UK and thus I could continue paying UK tax (rather than register with the Polish tax authorities, and potentially need to get a refund from HRMC for past months to pay to the Polish tax office). 

It's a confusing situation. Anyone have any advice?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If you are a US citizen, then you are always "tax resident" in the US and need to give you bank (wherever they are) your US Social Security number.

Your tax situation vis a vis Poland is a separate issue and is quite possibly related to your status as a "temporary" employee on assignment to Poland from the UK. But that's for your employer to work out. In most international situations, it's where you are physically located while doing the work for which you are being paid. If you have established residence in Poland, you should probably be paying Polish taxes (including social insurances) unless your employer has something worked out with the Polish authorities. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------

